# Holidays in AC Wii



## Jeremy (Sep 20, 2006)

One of the major negative things about ACWW is the lack of good holidays (compared to AC for the GCN).  Do you think it'll be the same in AC for the Wii?  I think we still won't have any "real" holidays like ACWW, but they will try to make up some better ones.  I wish we could have those holidays back though.


----------



## Micah (Sep 20, 2006)

Ditto. The ACWW ones were boring and a pathetic excuse for a holiday.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 20, 2006)

Real holidays are part of what made AC GCN have that "homey feeling".  We need those back, and it doesn't matter if they have to delay the game just to have every region have specific holidays; I'd rather wait longer but have a perfect AC Wii.


----------



## Tehthing (Sep 20, 2006)

Okay,we need Christmas, Holloween, and Thanksgiving back.  If those arn't comung back, Ac is making a huge mistake, and going down hill. :gyroiddoh:


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 22, 2006)

actually bul, i wish it werent region specific...i wish we could not only experience our own home holidays, but those of other countries too...itd be awesome!

who cares if some brits have to celebrate our independence day.


----------



## SL92 (Sep 22, 2006)

I personally don't think country-specific holidays will be in it, Darth. Us Canadians wouldn't like that, and you wouldn't like having to celebrate Canada Day, a second Thanksgiving, Labour day aaand Labor Day, etc.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 22, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] I personally don't think country-specific holidays will be in it, Darth. Us Canadians wouldn't like that, and you wouldn't like having to celebrate Canada Day, a second Thanksgiving, Labour day aaand Labor Day, etc. [/quote]
 I honestly wouldn't care about that much....
But I don't see why they can't put them all in and have it where you change which holidays are in the game. (maybe by choosing which country you live in)


----------



## ƒish (Sep 22, 2006)

I didn't even like the AC GCN holidays... i want holidays where you can actually DO something, i want to grow a pumpkin from the beginning of October, then after its grown and big (the more days you've watered it, the better, none of this 'dying' stuff, this isn't harvest moon.) you cut it down at the end of the month and carve the thing using the wiimote, then it gets to grace your front porch for the evening, and the following day, turn into an item for your house.

i dont want all these "oh its mayor day, talk to the mayor for a prize." festivals, those aren't even festivals... its just a way to get a 'rare' item out. : |


i want wii interactivity in festivals, good intereactivity, there's so much they can do right now, they just need to do it...


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 22, 2006)

[quote author="


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Sep 22, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] I personally don't think country-specific holidays will be in it, Darth. Us Canadians wouldn't like that, and you wouldn't like having to celebrate Canada Day, a second Thanksgiving, Labour day aaand Labor Day, etc. [/quote]
 Thatd be awesome!


----------



## ƒish (Sep 23, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Tehthing (Sep 23, 2006)

Maybe, when you start, the first dude you talk to (Rover in AC GC and Kappin' and ACWW) will ask you what holdidays you celebrate or something.


----------



## Max (Nov 12, 2006)

yah, or what part if teh 1337 world your from


----------



## ac1983fan (Jan 1, 2007)

I think that you should be able to set which holidays you want.  So for example, if you were jewish, you could have hanakah, and if you are christian, you could have christmas.    or if you were an american, Independence day, a canadain, canada day.


----------



## Snowy (Jan 2, 2007)

I think it would be cool to celebrate other holidays that you don't celebrate...but then there would probably be a lot of holidays through out the year...


----------



## MGMT (Jan 7, 2007)

Max said:
			
		

> yah, or what part if teh 1337 world your from


 That wouldnt work because if you  say you live in the U.S. it would have no idea what holidays to put because there are Jewish (ect.)  people in the  U.S.

I think they should have religions to pick from or the idea some one else had that you pick from Rover and Kappin what holidays you celebrate.

But alot of these ideas are a little complicated for programming and would take along time to put all religions.


----------



## Duke (Feb 2, 2007)

I like the Wii.


----------



## Knightshot (Feb 4, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> One of the major negative things about ACWW is the lack of good holidays (compared to AC for the GCN).  Do you think it'll be the same in AC for the Wii?  I think we still won't have any "real" holidays like ACWW, but they will try to make up some better ones.  I wish we could have those holidays back though.


 I agree *cries* jk   
^_^


----------



## AnimalCrossing (Feb 4, 2007)

Yes I do agree that the holidays are really bad :gyroidmad: ... Hopefully they will though... :gyroidgrin:


----------



## DSCUBER9000 (Feb 6, 2007)

The flaw of real holidays is that on most holidays (such as Halloween, 4th of July, Christmas, etc.) you are not playing video games. You're out and about or with family or something. To get some cool furniture, this game will interrupt your schedule. Fake holidays are just really lame and aren't even worth paying attention to. It seems to be a lose-lose situation, but I think the real holidays are just more fun to play with.

And Nintendo better prevent some kind of date change kind of thing. Time travelers annoy me.  :wacko:


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 6, 2007)

I don't think there will be any anti time traveling thing.  In ACWW, they made it easier so people who can't play the game at any time can experience different times/dates.  I'd rather see time traveling not existing though.


----------



## Sephorith (Feb 6, 2007)

I think it would be cool if you could vote between 2 canidates for mayor, and that effected your holidays, like you could vote between tortimer and Nook, where as nook prefers to celebrate holidays like ACWW and Tortimer would prefer to celebrate holidays like in ACGCN


----------



## <:) (Feb 12, 2007)

THERES AN AC WII?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 12, 2007)

<:) said:
			
		

> THERES AN AC WII?!?!?!?!?!?


 Not yet, there's really no information about it too.  It was announced though... they're working on it.


----------



## Basher (Feb 13, 2007)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Ditto. The ACWW ones were boring and a pathetic excuse for a holiday.


 i agree with you    
-_-


----------



## Justin (Feb 16, 2007)

Sephorith said:
			
		

> I think it would be cool if you could vote between 2 canidates for mayor, and that effected your holidays, like you could vote between tortimer and Nook, where as nook prefers to celebrate holidays like ACWW and Tortimer would prefer to celebrate holidays like in ACGCN


 I   
:wub:			 that idea.   
^_^


----------



## Grawr (Feb 17, 2007)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Sephorith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So do I!


----------



## Tehthing (Feb 17, 2007)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I...fourth that motion!  Except not Nook...He gets the role of annoying, talking racoon. :lol:   But yes, that would be cool.  then it's even more RPG-ish!   
^_^


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 18, 2007)

Tortimer is suppose to be the mayor though. D:


----------



## Tyler (Feb 18, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Tortimer is suppose to be the mayor though. D:


 It could be a race between Cornimer and Tortimer. :0


----------



## Sephorith (Feb 19, 2007)

Yeah but tortimers getting old on age, he may have to retire soon    			 whos going to be the mayor of our towns?  :lol:


----------



## Jenaisis (Mar 8, 2007)

Tehthing said:
			
		

> Okay,we need Christmas, Holloween, and Thanksgiving back.  If those arn't comung back, Ac is making a huge mistake, and going down hill. :gyroiddoh:


 Actually, that's going to be a bit unlikely if it's online.


----------



## ƒish (Mar 8, 2007)

Jenaisis said:
			
		

> Tehthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd honestly sacrifice online to make it cool.


wait... maybe not, i'm off to lollage soon, so i'd have to be "online" to play with my friends... if any of the get wii's by that time. : |


Welcome to TBT by the way. : D


----------



## Jenaisis (Mar 9, 2007)

[quote author="


----------



## Tehthing (Mar 24, 2007)

How do you figure that?  Like, you know how (I doubt you do) but if your working for Nook in the begining and you try to do wi-fi, Copper will say "You have a job to finish!" or something.  Like He could just say "You don't want to miss Jingle!" or something and not let you go.  Otherwise......

Me: :throwingrottenapples: ..............Nintendo: :gyroidcry:


----------



## SL92 (Mar 31, 2007)

I vote for Seph's idea of voting on who you want and what holidays you'd have. Of course, I'd vote for Tortimer.


----------



## Tehthing (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah, pretty mcuh everybody would probably vote for Torti.  (I gave him a nickname, because I love him. <3 )  Who _actually_ likes thees crappy holidays in WW?


----------

